

Tragic, unforgettable, classic - baxrob
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html
same old story, i suppose.  was reminded of it by, reflecting on my general contempt for having to deal with css all the time, which led(googled) me toward http://www.w3.org/Style/LieBos2e/history/ .. and then, the general rememberance: "design is effen hard;  "espcially the first draft" (as Herbert Simon "explained" circa 1969).
======
damian2000
TL;DR (Courtesy of wikipedia)

Project Xanadu was the first hypertext project, founded in 1960 by Ted Nelson.
Administrators of Project Xanadu have declared it an improvement over the
World Wide Web, with mission statement: "Today's popular software simulates
paper. The World Wide Web (another imitation of paper) trivialises our
original hypertext model with one-way ever-breaking links and no management of
version or contents." Wired magazine called it the "longest-running vaporware
story in the history of the computer industry". The first attempt at
implementation began in 1960, but it was not until 1998 that an implementation
was released, and this was incomplete.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu>

------
wolfgke
See also Ted Nelson's letter to the editor on
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.09/rants.html> and his list of errors he
found in this text: <http://xanadu.com.au/ararat>

